# Looking for members to join our riding club in Houma, La area



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

The Cajun Mud Slingers atv / SxS club is wanting to add new members and grow our club. There are no mandatory activities, we just want to network and connect with people that would like to ride in the are and make a few trips to atv parks. Hit us up on facebook or send me a pm if interested. We have ALOT of fun!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

